# Before and After photo thread



## SeaMonster

*Post puppy and adult photos of your babies *


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Awww look at Gracie. From adorable puppy face to beautiful red head right before our eyes. Are you far enough out of puppyhood to want to do it again yet


----------



## SeaMonster

Bentley's Mom said:


> Awww look at Gracie. From adorable puppy face to beautiful red head right before our eyes. Are you far enough out of puppyhood to want to do it again yet


NOOOOOOOOO. next time, adult rescue; potty trained and spayed


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Here's Bentley

7 weeks old









10 months old


----------



## Bentley's Mom

SeaMonster said:


> NOOOOOOOOO. next time, adult rescue; potty trained and spayed


LOL...I agree whole heartedly


----------



## SeaMonster




----------



## AlanK

I cant share the growing up photo's however your's are wonderful


----------



## Bentley's Mom

AlanK said:


> I cant share the growing up photo's however your's are wonderful


You could still share a photo


----------



## patrice

Thanks for posting. I love those reds. In my opinion, the redder the better............


----------



## mudEpawz

Chloe 
Puppy - 12 weeks 
Adult - 1 1/2 years

ps please ignore the date on the puppy pic - the camera date is broken.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

went from the cats bed to the LARGE dog bed!


----------



## AlanK

Bentley's Mom said:


> You could still share a photo


Since you asked. 

My boy came to stay with me when he was about 2 years old in 2008. Wish I knew what he was like as a little guy. This is him last winter


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Kahuna 10 weeks and 4 months... He's not very old yet lol


----------



## Jackson's Mom

Then and now!


----------



## Shutterwolf

Jackson's Mom said:


> Then and now!


ok this is probably the best comparason ive seen, tho they are all soo very cute! i love how hes even laying in almost the exact same spot too. thats perfect lol


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog....


----------



## Jackson's Mom

Shutterwolf said:


> ok this is probably the best comparason ive seen, tho they are all soo very cute! i love how hes even laying in almost the exact same spot too. thats perfect lol


 
When I took the second picture I didn't even realize I had one just like it from when he was a puppy, it worked out great


----------



## Laurie

Before and After of:

1. Reno

2. Austin

3. Lincoln


----------



## kobusclan6

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these photos! Too cute!!!!


----------



## GoldenKat

I love all the pics too  Sure do miss the fluffball pup but would never want to go back to that now.


----------



## missmarstar

Sammy before at around 12 weeks










Sammy after at around age 3 (he will be 5 in May )


----------



## SeaMonster

great photos everyone


----------



## desilu

Baby Lucy (about 12 weeks)










Grown up Lucy










Can't leave out Desi! She came to me as an almost 2 year old.


----------



## Jamm

Awww I love seeing the before and after!

Joey at 2 months!










Joey at 16 months!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

AlanK said:


> I cant share the growing up photo's however your's are wonderful


 
Me either since both of mine were adopted at 2 yrs. old, but I am loving all these beautiful pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Adorable*

ALL of your dogs are JUST BEAUTIFUL, LOVE THEM!!!

I can post pics of Tonka our Samoyed, at 8 mos. and now at 2 1/2 years old-we got him from the breeder at 8 months, but we adopted Tucker at 2 years old and he is 3 years old now, so I have no puppy pics.
Patrice: Ken says that Tucker is a Chestnut Brown.


----------



## drloripalooza

Love these pics! It's amazing how much some of them look like their baby pics!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner 3 months








Gunner 3 years 5 months


----------



## Karen2

I didn't know my fur babies as babies, but was lucky enough to get a baby picture of each!
Sierra was 2 when she came to us.
Lance was 5.

Sierra








Lance








Sierra and Lance now...


----------



## jackalley

*Moose and Finch*

Little Moose...








Big Moose, Little Finch...








Big Finch, Big Moose








(Finch is Mosse's Son)


----------



## Iggy987

*Cider's pics*

8 weeks and 2.5 years


----------



## Jamm

Iggy987 said:


> 8 weeks and 2.5 years


Omg soo cute!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

Kendall at 8 weeks...1st day home.








and at 14 months old


----------



## Sienna's Mom

I just did this comparison when Sienna turned 5 on the 8th :


----------



## Jamm

I have puppy fever


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

12 weeks back in 2005 and 6 years 4 months in 2012.


----------



## Willow52

I love seeing all the before and after pictures!

Here is Hank as a puppy and a big boy...


----------



## Trollhole

Jessie Little and big.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jamm said:


> I have puppy fever


Me too....:crossfing


----------



## Benita

I love the now and then pictures!!! 

We gonna have to wait a while until I can post some. We get our puppy in Winter end of this year!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Love the photos!  First pic is of Finn at 8 weeks and the second pic is Finn at 5 months!


----------



## Iggy987

anyone know why my pics that I posted yesterday don't come up today? Just wondering...


----------



## Ada's Mom

Ada at 8 weeks and 6 months.


----------



## OutWest

Tailer'sFolks said:


> 12 weeks back in 2005 and 6 years 4 months in 2012.


On the same bed, yet! It looks flatter now. LOL


----------



## OutWest

The first is Tucker on the day we selected him--about 5 weeks old; the second is him now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful pictures, nice to see them all.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Dexter then and now (8months)


----------



## Otter

Barkley the puppy - he's in there somewhere...









Barkley the puppy









Barkley the grown up (physically)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really enjoying all these great pictures of everyone's then beautiful pups and now goregous adults.


----------



## OutWest

Ellejee said:


> Dexter then and now (8months)


Dexter looks *huge* but pictures can be deceiving.  Do you know how much he weighs? Tucker is a tad bit younger than Dexter--he weighs just under 65 lbs. right now. (And may I say Dexter is quite the handsome fellow?)


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

OutWest said:


> Dexter looks *huge* but pictures can be deceiving.  Do you know how much he weighs? Tucker is a tad bit younger than Dexter--he weighs just under 65 lbs. right now. (And may I say Dexter is quite the handsome fellow?)


he weighs +/- 67 lbs right now. Thank you, I think he is handsome too  but i'm quite biased lol..


----------



## wicamnca

Kayla at 9 weeks:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Kayla at 3.75 years:


----------



## coffenut

Wow ... it was hard to keep it to just 3 images ... <G>


----------



## Nyahsmommy

First one is of Nyah at 11 weeks when we got her and the last pic is of her now at 9 months.


----------



## Muddypaws

Another wonderful fun thread!! Yippee!!

First up is Darby at 8 weeks








Darby at 5 years - he grew a bit!! 








Next is Kirby at 9 weeks (she is the Golden that's her first boyfriend Quinn the Sheltie, he's older)








Kirby at 4 years


----------



## Ivyacres

Here's Honey at 6 weeks and now. Her hair on her left shoulder is still growing in from her surgery in Oct.


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Dundee 10 weeks old. Dundee 17 months old


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie at 8 wks:










Maggie at 3 yrs:


----------



## shortcake23

*Mia*

This is Mia, at 8 weeks old, and then at 3 years old.

I'll have to find better pics, but wanted to share these for now. :wave:


----------



## newport

I adopted my Lola at 11 months.... no sweet baby pictures BUT I bet she looked a lot like your sweet girl! She is red as well!


----------



## SeaMonster

Great photos


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Ryley at 8 weeks










Ryley at 13 months..










Ryley now at 20 months...


----------



## baumgartml16

Wow, Riley is gorgeous!


----------



## goldensrbest

Spirit as a pup,with the cutest butt,and spirit at 20 months old.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Kahuna at 10 weeks and 5 months


----------



## goldensrbest

cambridge as a pup, cambridge at 9 months old.


----------



## Aislinn

Dakota at seven weeks and then eight months. That alert ready to jump at the any reason is her total personality. I am praying that by seven or eight years she may calm down and settle. It may be wishful thinking...








She wasn't the prettiest of puppies, but we didn't care.









Still not the prettiest of Goldens, but who couldn't love her zest of life, even if she does leave me exhausted some days. *G*

She's now about eighteen months old, I need new pictures!


----------



## mrmooseman

Moose 8 weeks & 9 months


----------



## baumgartml16

Aislinn - Dakota is beatiful both as a baby and adult! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Nomes

Casey at around 10 weeks. Definitely a gangly puppy stage! look at those back legs! :









And Casey now, at about 6 months.









I don't know how you guys ever got sleeping pictures of you puppy! Casey never, ever slept! He just ran around like the crazy maniac he is! I'm jealous!


----------



## oakleysmommy

goldensrbest said:


> Spirit as a pup,with the cutest butt,and spirit at 20 months old.


Gorgeous Golden!!


----------



## Dexter12

2 1/2 months









5 months!


----------



## esSJay

Tailer'sFolks said:


> 12 weeks back in 2005 and 6 years 4 months in 2012.


I see he has grown as much as his toy collection!!!


Here is Molson's before (16 months) & after (28 months) pic


----------



## OutWest

I already posted on this thread, AND I already posted these two pictures elsewhere on the Forum, but I couldn't resist putting them here. The before-and-after contrast is just so perfect. First pic was taken right after we brought Tucker home--at about 10 weeks. The second was taken a few weeks ago--Tucker would have been about 7 months old. His head is now as big as his puppy tummy!


----------



## MarieP

Riot the day I got him (7.5 weeks old)









Riot at 8 months









Riot now (1.5 yrs)


----------



## dmsl

Bear as a baby with his siblings, he's on the far left smiling!...at about 8 weeks & again when he's all grown up! We got him at 7 months but I got 2 pictures from his breeder (he originally went to a show home, then got a "gay" tail so we adopted him as a pet home).


----------



## Molly's Mum

Here's Molly at 2 months










and at 9 months


----------



## debra1704

I really enjoy seeing the comparison photos, plus all of the beautiful shades of fur.


----------



## pacheeh

love these pictures!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker at 7 Weeks and 5.5 Years Old


----------



## A1Malinois

Okay, heres three pics. Ignore the dates, they are incorrect 

1. 16 weeks
2. 6 months
3. 4.5 years


----------



## OutWest

Lincoln_16 said:


> Okay, heres three pics. Ignore the dates, they are incorrect
> 
> 1. 16 weeks
> 2. 6 months
> 3. 4.5 years
> 
> what a cutie! I love the big ears....(my, what big ears you have...)


----------



## Catalina

Here they are! Fletcher is shown first. The last picture shows Murphy in front of Fletcher. It's hard to believe how quickly they change!


----------



## SeaMonster

Awesome pix everyone


----------



## Debles

WOW, how did I miss this thread!!!

I'll post Gunner and Sasha :

Gunner as a puppy is at the bottom (with Selka) then at the top Gunner and Gunner the other day
Then Sasha as a puppy and Sasha at 1 (he's 18 months now)


----------



## Karen519

*Aww-www*

Aw-wwww

I love seeing all of these pictures-they are all so precious!


----------



## Our first puppy

Here's our little Loka on the day we brought her home at 8 weeks, then at around 6 months, then at around 1 year.


----------



## Phoebe's mom

Phoebe at 3 months 
Phoebe at almost 6 months


----------



## Phoebe's mom

Captain at 3 months (only puppy picture I have of him)
Captain at 11 months


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Penny at 4 weeks







Maggie







Penny & Maggie about 4 months







Penny and Maggie about 1 1/2 years ago, age 7


----------



## Phoebe's mom

I took Phoebe back to where I took her picture when she was 3 months old. She looks all grown up. Almost 1 and she is 57lbs.


----------



## Titan1

Here are my two. The current picture is my siggy


----------



## MercyMom

Mercy 7 Weeks









Almost 7 months


----------



## MercyMom

esSJay said:


> I see he has grown as much as his toy collection!!!
> 
> 
> Here is Molson's before (16 months) & after (28 months) pic


 Oh man! He is so cute!


----------



## MercyMom

Ryley's Dad said:


> Ryley at 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryley at 13 months..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryley now at 20 months...


 Riley is such a beauty!


----------



## MercyMom

Catalina said:


> Here they are! Fletcher is shown first. The last picture shows Murphy in front of Fletcher. It's hard to believe how quickly they change!


 Wow! Fletcher is such a beauty!


----------



## Max's Dad

I think I posted something like this in another thread. Anyway, here are three of Max. 12 weeks old, 1 year old and 2 years old.


----------



## portugal75

cute overload everyone  thanks for sharing 

here's my contribution 


561586_3940970955723_1334193599_n por portugal75, no Flickr


408199_3979889968674_397334591_n por portugal75, no Flickr


603524_3930089523694_483978592_n por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## vcm5

I love this thread! I can't wait until I have my own pictures to post here!


----------



## elly

What a lovely thread. Such gorgeous photos.
Here's Chester from 6 weeks and then his first birthday, approx a year and half, the last one was when he was two


----------



## Sadie's mum

esSJay said:


> Here is Molson's before (16 months) & after (28 months) pic


Wow - what a beautiful dog.


----------



## golden_eclipse

Aislinn said:


> Dakota at seven weeks and then eight months. That alert ready to jump at the any reason is her total personality. I am praying that by seven or eight years she may calm down and settle. It may be wishful thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't the prettiest of puppies, but we didn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not the prettiest of Goldens, but who couldn't love her zest of life, even if she does leave me exhausted some days. *G*
> 
> She's now about eighteen months old, I need new pictures!


I love your Dakota, she looks beautiful and has such an old fashioned look. She looks like the image of what early breeders were trying to accomplish.


----------



## debra1704

First photo is Winter at 13 weeks, second photo is Winter at 9-10 months.


----------



## debra1704

Oops. Only posted the 9-10 month photo. Here is the "baby puppy" (13 week) picture.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper

first is sammy at approx 8 weeks followed by Sammy at about 10 months sporting her fashionable life jacket  
then there's cooper laying with Sammy when he was approx 8 weeks followed by cooper at approx 8 months 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldilover2650

Love this thread!!!!

Bailey at 3 months and Bailey at 3 years


----------



## Lil_Burke

I posted this one on the forum before in another thread but I think it is more fitting for here.

Same bandana - just one year later!


----------



## Golden4Life

This is fun!!!


----------



## CleosMom

vcm5 said:


> I love this thread! I can't wait until I have my own pictures to post here!


 
ME TOOOOOO! Love these pictures


----------



## kimberly686

I love all of these before and after pics! Arya is just 5 months but here's one from 8 weeks and now at 5 months.


----------



## mellerisa

The only Golden we've had since a puppy now is Sophi! She was adopted from rescue at 14 weeks!







And one from this summer just after her 5th birthday!









Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love all these red goldens....so pretty!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love this thread too! I notice some of the "before" pics the pup is the color of Bentley and the "after" pic they are much darker. I didn't realize that happens but I hope Bentley darkens up. I love his color but he's not happy unless he has 2" of dirt on him and his light color makes him look like he never bathes


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bentleysmom--the general rule that I've been told with goldens is that their coat will be the color of their ears when they are puppies. He has pretty dark ears, so he will definitely be darker. Your puppies are so cute together!


----------



## Laurie

These are Lexx's before and after pictures. I know he's only 4.5 months old but I'm amazed at how much he has changed in 2 months.


----------

